# Need HTPC configuration ! (Low range / Mid range)



## blackbird (Mar 20, 2008)

I am trying to Build Up a HTPC the Budget is abt 30k (with Speaker and LCD 15")

Purpose : 

1) Dead Silent..No Noise....
2) Play Anything (even Youtube Files flv), (I didn't heard alot abt HD DVD and Blue Ray Stuff in india (it is famous in other country) can any body confirm that is it necessary, if it is than i need a OPTION to upgrade this in future.. 
3) Configuration will be dual or triple boot i have MCE licensed copy and XP licensed copy 
(Software Price Should Not be Included as i have every licenses Microsoft OS..(i do not have Vista))
4) I will also be playing games on this configuration ( i can sacrifice on this option or keep it for upgrading but atleast GTA : San andreson)
5) I will soon Buy a HD TV so i would like to connect this to that TV (important) what will i need is it HDMI or HDCP ? 
6) Sound Should be Dolby Digital, DTS atleast 5.1 channel... (Important)
7) 5.1 Channel Speaker...
8) COMPACT in size... i would Prefer a MiniATX design (should i need to Sacrifice some thing for this ? if yes than what ?) Easy Movable !
9) Record TV shows (Not Much)
10) Power Consumption (not that imp but still it is 75% Video Player)

Which Configuration will suit this requirement ? 
AMD or Intel ?

Very Tight On Budget


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

U will get Mini-ATX with OEM only. Either buy a branded one, or go for this configuration which I have selected as the best HTPC Solution out there.

Intel Pentium Dual Core E2180. 2 GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache & enough for a HTPC solution.

Intel DG33TL motherboard. Don't look for anything else.

Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU cooler, for a near Silent CPU.

Western digital WD2500AAKS Hard disk. 250 GB, 16 MB Cache.

2X1 GB DDR2 667 RAM

Cabinet as u like but I would recomend iBall baby 306 as it is very small & good enough for cooling down this computer.

Samsung SH-S203D DVD Writer.

19" LG L194WT LCD Monitor, support HDCP over DVI.

Keyboard according to taste 

Leadtek TV2000 XP Global Media Center edition TV Tuner card with Media Center remote.

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 3450 graphics card with 256 MB RAM. This is a low profile graphics card with fanless build & inbuilt support for TV out & HDMI over DVI port. You can also buy a DVI to HDMI convertar in case u need one like in connecting to your HDTV.

Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio PCIe based sound card. This is made for Vista & HTPC.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Good Information i m really Impressed...
Can u tell me abt AMD Mobo and Processor ?
As they consume abt 45w

Motherboard of Interest
Gigabyte - GA-MA78GM-S2H

Is it available in india and How much will it cost ?
Also which Processor (budget) should i apply on it ?


Also tell me which Software should i use for the configuration u stated above ? will Mythtv work ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

I m not that much in Touch with AMD, but if it is AMD then I would gladly recommend an Athlon64 X2 5200+ AM2 with AMD Live ready motherboard & Radeon HD 3450 graphics card with 256 MB RAM. 

For the above configuration, do u want to add TV support? If yes then get Windows Vista Home premium & use the bundled Windows Media Center application, nothing beats it.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 21, 2008)

thx for the view 

The Gigabyte Motherboard is AMD live Ready and it is 8.1 channel + it is HDCP compilant..
What u think on the Motherboard any other competitor ?
I got the Information (raw figure) that the board is around 4.8k.
Still it consist everything do i still need the GFX card ?
Will the Same cabinet will work ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

If Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H is available where you are then without any doubt go for it.

The AMD CPU which give only 45W TDP are the ones in there B series but they are hard to find, if you can indeed find one then go for Athlon X2 BE 2400+ else Athlon 64 X2 5200+ is your best bet.

You won't need a graphics card with this HTPC solution if you go with the Gigabyte motherboard, however since u said u want to play games u might need to buy one. 

I don't recommend buying a graphics card in this case. If u buy one, the system will make noise for sure & will not be this small in size. If u want a silent HTPC u will have to live with casual gaming only, else go for a better graphics card but in that case system will make some noticable noise.

The cabinet I recommended is iBall baby 306, it is designed for small HTPCs but without a graphics card, it is small...graphics card won't easily fit in it anyway other then a low profile card like sapphire Radeon HD 3450.

Tell me, do u want TV support?


----------



## blackbird (Mar 21, 2008)

See i will buy a HDTV after about 3 months 
So i think it can be Upgradeable.

U asked abt TV support is it normal tv ? If yes than yes i do but if it cost than i do not want it right now i will wait for my HDTV and than i will upgrade for it...

Also today i will go to the market and i will tell exactly what is Available...
Gigabyte motherboard is available in here..
If something is missing i will take it from Mumbai... but i will not sacrifice on configuration because i already have done this mistake a long time back and Still Suffering with it (my machine is 865GBF + 2.4ghz HT prescott heat up like hell while writing it is making noise like helicopter..lol.)

Do suggest if u find some thing really Looking for ur response as it is really wise Config you provided...


Edit: Can u tell me If i do not add a GFX than will the config run GTA - San Andreas  ? (Both intel and gigabyte)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

Have a look here, this is the configuration I am using in my Workstation.

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550
Intel DG31PR Motherboard 
2X1 GB Kingston ValueRAM KVR667D2N5/1G DDR2 667 RAM 
Zebronics Lava Cabinet with Zebronics Platinum 400W SMPS
Western Digital WD1600AAJS 160 GB SATA 2 Hard disk with 8 MB Buffer.
Samsung SH-S203D DVD Writer
Leadtek WinFast TV2000 XP Global Media Center Edition TV Tuner card
Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 with 256 MB DDR2 RAM 
XBOX 360 Wireless Controller for Windows
Philips HiFi SHP8900 headphones

I use it for 

1) My Workstation tasks which includes running Photoshop, 3Ds Max, Illustrator, Microsoft Blend, Adobe Premiere CS3

2) HTPC needs which means music, movies, TV using Windows Media Center, I m using Windows Vista Ultimate.

3) Gaming machine with XBOX 360 wireless controller.

4) Normal Browsing etc.

Now, my machine isn't exactly silent but with the ceiling fan running over my head I don't hear the noise of my computer. 

For your configuration, and a HTPC I would say u should go for AMD

AMD Config

Athlon 64 X2 5200+ AM2 or Athlon X2 BE-2400+
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard
Stick with onboard graphics, it even has a HDMI port.
Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio PCIe based sound card 
2 GB RAM
Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU cooler
iBall baby 306 cabinet
Leadtek WinFast TV2000 XP Global Media Center Edition TV Tuner card
Western Digital 250 GB, WD2500AAKS hard disk with SATA 2 & 16 MB Buffer

U will be able to play GTA easily though but don't expect serious gaming on any HTPC out there.



blackbird said:


> U asked abt TV support is it normal tv ? If yes than yes i do but if it cost than i do not want it right now i will wait for my HDTV and than i will upgrade for it...


 
I asked whether u will watch TV on this HTPC like using Cable TV or Tata Sky etc. Since u plan to buy a HDTV after some months then go for AMD as this motherboard has onboard HDMI port & is better then Intel for HTPC needs


----------



## blackbird (Mar 21, 2008)

Ghosh detailed copying data to my htc phone  So quick

Just one thing 
iBall baby 306 
Is zebronic is good for GFX placement ? also will this both config consist Memroy card reader slot in the front ? 
Do u have any idea of Custom Front Panel for Cabinets ? Also some info regarding LCD  on front side which will display which song is playing and which video etc like a car mp3 player with small lcd infront



And yes i will use CABLE and Tata Sky on this config (mostly cable)

Edit : Will i need a Custom PSU or is it comes with the CABINET? also which UPS to use (u know abt power cut in india)?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

Since you will use Tata Sky or Cable, then make sure u get that TV Tuner card.

iBall baby 306 is small & cute & made for HTPC needs. It has a 3.5" drive bay in which u can connect an internal Card reader. It is usually placed horizontal which makes it look like some DVD player :d

iBall Baby 306 is the only cabinet I know for good HTPC needs, rest all I know are full or mid tower cabinets like Zebronic LAVA & Peace model. They are better & cooler in temprature but will make noise.



blackbird said:


> Do u have any idea of Custom Front Panel for Cabinets ?


 
Don't know.



> Also some info regarding LCD on front side which will display which song is playing and which video etc like a car mp3 player with small lcd infront


 
Don't expect these in 3rd party cabinets . Go for OEM them



> Edit : Will i need a Custom PSU or is it comes with the CABINET?


 
It comes with a 400W ATX SMPS which should be enough, else buy a Cooler Master extreme power 450 W Modular SMPS



> also which UPS to use (u know abt power cut in india)?


 
I don't know, u can use any...try APC or Wipro.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 21, 2008)

Actually i was talking abt Zebronic Dhoom edition (was not talking abt Zebronic LAVA & Peace model)

Iball is good wah....
Still Any comment on Zabronic Dhoom ?
The cost is Rs 700 More approx



(will be back after 1 hr)

EDIT : would like to record TV programs with schedule


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

Infact even the Athlon64 5200+ is going to be overkill & loud for this system. Go for Athlon64 4800+ that should be enough, cheap & low on noise. Finalize your config as this...then go to market & check if they are available, then only decide further. Ask the vendor that even if the products are not available in stock then can he get them on order.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ AM2 or BE-2400+
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard
2X1 GB DDR2 667 RAM
Zebronics Dhoom Cabinet. Also search for Cooler Master CM - Media Series cabinets if they are available.
Western digital WD2500AAKS Hard disk. 250 GB, 16 MB Cache.
Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU cooler
Samsung SH-S203D DVD Writer
Leadtek WinFast TV2000 XP Global Media Center Edition TV Tuner cardStick to onboard graphics.

The onboard audio is good but I don't think it provides decoding of Dolby digital etc. Don't buy a sound card right now & stick to the onboard sound card, in case u require one then later on buy Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio PCIe based sound card.

Keyboard, Mouse & Speakers according to your choice. I don't have speakers so can't say. If you want headphones then among other alternatives have a look at Philips HiFi SHP-8900.

Monitor is your choice.

Some USB based card reader in 3.5" form factor. There are so many in the market.

Get a USB 2.0 based USB hub, u will soon run out of USB ports on this CPU.

You can easily record TV with the TV Tuner card I mentioned using any PVR software or Windows Media Center in Windows Vista.

Zebronics dhoom looks nice, it is better then iBall baby 306


----------



## heartripple (Mar 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Infact even the Athlon64 5200+ is going to be overkill & loud for this system. Go for Athlon64 4800+ that should be enough, cheap & low on noise. Finalize your config as this...then go to market & check if they are available, then only decide further. Ask the vendor that even if the products are not available in stock then can he get them on order.
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ AM2 or BE-2400+
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard
> ...


 

go for intel 
 and if u wanted to go with AMD then AMD AThLON X 2 5400 is good one


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 22, 2008)

@blackbird, the GA-MA78GM-S2H fits perfect for all your needs.As for as memory is concerned, Gigabyte recommends 2 GB of  *DDR2 800Mhz *for best full resolution HD playback. So don't skimp on it.

The Realtek ALC 889A chip supports both Dolby Digital and DTS.
Read an elaborate review of the motherboard *www.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/GA-MA78GM-S2H/g1.htm  
As for the cabinet you may look into Zebronics CUBE cabinet among others.See details here


----------



## blackbird (Mar 25, 2008)

@ketanpatel, Ponmayilal
Hey Guys
Thx for your reply

I am not getting the GA-MA78GM-S2H in my area but i m stick with my decision and called the head office.. they say that it is available in mumbai... i called there they say they will send it to me via courier if i want... but better i will go and Pick it up from the place... i do not trust Courier for this type of item...

I am very Keen to know about the Fronted Software.....
Which one should i use...
+
Which capture card is Best ? I want One which can compress it in AVI, wmv any popular format...

Also it should and must have a On Card Processing Feature.. Plus a Good Remote... (now we can ignore some points  )
Well also would like to which Graphic card will suit this Gigabyte board ?


----------



## axxo (Mar 1, 2009)

Building a very low budget HTPC with below conf

SEMPRON      AMD 64 LE 1250+      1550
Asus 7025      M2N68-AM            2250      
2 GB          Transcend        1050
HDD(my current second disk goes into this) -
Samsung DVDRW                1100
Cabinet NOT decided            1-1.5k
Total - 7-7.5k I guess this is reasonable compared to 3-4k divx players.

Apart I already have a videocon Integra 32" LCD and Logitech 5300 sub.

decided to go for celeron as the box is going to play only videos and nothing else
does the sempron goes well for this purpose?


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Uh, what kinda videos do you plan to play on that rig? 
Because that proccy will struggle through even 720p video. And perhaps you want it to be a bit futureproof dont you? Does the onboard graphics have decoders? 

I'd say a dual core proccy with a baseline DX10 card like 8400 is must for an HTPC. At least a dual core should be there.


----------



## axxo (Mar 1, 2009)

Videos that I would be playing on this includes downloaded xvid's, youtube flvs, tv rips, encoded mkv(h.264). Not planned to play any 720p/1080p atleast of now because of scarcity and the bw required to download them . 

and there is a pci slot left to upgrade graphics on later run. Now my only concern is that the proc whould underpower the system. An alternate would be the Intel atom+mobo combi but its non-upgradable.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Atom is nowhere near the Sempron dude. Okay, you will play downloaded xvids, tv rips. But if the resolution is 720p or more then I do not think it the proccy will handle it. Otherwise you need not worry at all.


----------



## lahratla (Apr 2, 2009)

As for the tuner, you may go for AverMedia that supports 1920x1200 resolution for Full HD and future proof. You can check out the following link:

*cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220388898244


----------

